# English Premier League 28-29 August



## OddsPoster (Aug 25, 2010)

28 Aug 10:45 Blackburn v Arsenal  6.00 4.00 1.57 +66  
28 Aug 13:00 Blackpool v Fulham  3.20 3.25 2.30 +66  
28 Aug 13:00 Chelsea v Stoke  1.11 9.00 23.00 +66  
28 Aug 13:00 Tottenham v Wigan  1.25 5.75 13.00 +66  
28 Aug 13:00 Wolverhampton v Newcastle  2.40 3.20 3.10 +66  
28 Aug 15:30 Man Utd v West Ham  1.14 8.00 19.00 +66  
29 Aug 11:30 Bolton v Birmingham  2.10 3.30 3.60 +66  
29 Aug 13:00 Liverpool v West Brom  1.22 6.00 15.00 +66  
29 Aug 13:00 Sunderland v Man City  4.75 3.40 1.83 +66  
29 Aug 14:00 Aston Villa v Everton  2.50 3.25 2.87


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 26, 2010)

Man Utd v West Ham 
Manchester started with a win over Newcastle(3-0) and draw against Fullham(2-2). Manchester also won the Community Shield with good 3-1 win over their big opponent Chelsea. Manchester scores average over 2.5 goals at home matches. 
On the other side, West Ham started the season horribly, with only 1 scored goal, 6 conceived and 2 losses. 
Manchester won the last 5 matches against West Ham so I cant see problems to win this match against the sruggling West Ham. 
Prediction: Over 2.5
Odds: 1.49


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 26, 2010)

Bolton v Birmingham 
Bolton started the season with a draw 0-0 with Fullham. , but after that came the 3-1 win playing West Ham. This tuesday for the Carling cup Bolton won against Southampton.
Birmingham also started the season good for their standards. First they managed to pull a draw with Sunderland. Then against Blackburn 2-1 at home. At both matches Birmingham was losing but scored late goals. 
At the direct meetings Bolton has the edge. In the last 11 matches Bolton has 6 wins and only 1 loss. In the last 3 home matches Bolton won 3 points against Birmingham. 
Another factor is the 2 days more rest for the home team. Birmingham plays Carling cup match today(thursday) while Bolton already played in Tuesday.
Prediction: 1
Odds: 2.10
Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## ForzaItalia (Aug 27, 2010)

Blackburn's David Dunn could return for the Arsenal match. I have a feeling it wont be easy for Arsenal, underdog bettors will like the chances of Blackburn. 

I surely will back Bolton, a good start to the season and a good chance to earn 3 points against Birmingham.

Chelsea, Tottenham, Man Utd and Liverpool are all big favorites. I kinda agree about the first three, but Liverpool... not a consistent team anymore, they could have problems against almost anyone.

Overall this round is disapointing with a lot of easy predictable matches with big favorites.


----------



## oneteambetting (Aug 28, 2010)

United had a quiet start this season and I think they will struggle against West Ham. 
I think it is safer to go with West Ham (AH +3)  for 1.38 odds.


----------



## BgFutbol (Aug 28, 2010)

oneteambetting said:
			
		

> United had a quiet start this season and I think they will struggle against West Ham.
> I think it is safer to go with West Ham (AH +3)  for 1.38 odds.



The statistics show they always win with margin over West Ham. Surely it is possible, but there is no safe bet, GL with your bet.


----------

